

How long do I run an experiment for? - hganesan

I&#x27;m always reading about &quot;failing fast&quot; and validating an idea, but I can&#x27;t wrap my mind around how long it takes to validate a concept.<p>It seems like most startup post-mortems include an element of &quot;incorrect validation&quot; or not asking the right question or not asking that question for long enough.<p>Are there any good mental frameworks to read about picking the length of a study&#x2F;experiment?
======
anthony_franco
A great, actionable guide I'd recommend is the book Running Lean.

But knowing is half the battle. By this point everyone should know about Lean
Startup and Customer Development. The true test is having the discipline to
apply the principles rigorously and not cut any corners. That's where most
entrepreneurs stumble, I think.

------
Ryel
Test the idea until you either find a result (good idea or bad) or you stress
your limits (financial/emotional).

------
Animats
Read "Why Experiments End", which addresses exactly this question.

~~~
hganesan
Did you mean "How Experiments End" by Peter Galison? It looks perfect for
helping answer this question.

